# 10 bolt posi



## chevelleman68 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a 10 bolt posi that supposedly came out of a 69 gto and I'ld like to get some info on it. It has a N stamed on the top of it and the numbers on the pass are 9793235 on the driver there is cdf stamped into it, if anyone can give some info that would be great thanks in advance Rich


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it bolt in axles at the ends? look on the passenger side top for stamped in codes not raised like the casting numbers you posted. They are 3 or so inches from where the tubes go into the center housing. you might have to clear it off to see them.


----------



## chevelleman68 (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks I do that tonight after work


----------



## chevelleman68 (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anybody know what they go for if I was going to sell it?


----------



## chevelleman68 (Apr 25, 2011)

i'm not trying to sell it here i'm just curious how much it's worth i paid 250 for it and was wondering if i got a deal or robbed?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

At the swap meets a used 10 bolt posi goes for about $350, so you did alright. Price depends on the gears and condition. A 3.36, 3.55 or 3.73 rear is worth more than a 2.76 geared rear, until now that gas is so expensive highway gears are more desirable.
Condition dictates price, if the posi is burnt up, then it's just an open rear anyway.


----------

